# can somebody make me an avatar from this video?



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I would like an avatar from this vid. More specifically when GSP gets on his knees asking for a title shot. It would kick ass and I would greatly appreciate it 

YouTube - GSP asking for title shot


----------

